# Late season grunt calls



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Just wondering if grunt calls work on bucks this time of year. Havnt really bow hunted much, and im asking the experts, that have tried this and have bow hunted for a time.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The bucks are really starting to get into that lull period where they are focused on feeding. They tend to lose a lot of that aggressiveness that they had during the rut. It might work but your results won't be as good as during the rut.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

i figured it out, it does work.. had a deer coming out of a cornfield going into the middle of a wheat field, blew the grunt starting heading right for us, got about 60 yards and still coming got down wind and took off. hope to see him again, maybe a 140 class deer!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I had a buck come in last night and he was grunting after a doe. It all depends on the deer in your area. If there's still does that haven't been bread then there's a good chance that it still may work. Just don't over do it.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

This time of year they're more focused on the feeding then anything else. Try to set yourself close to the feeding areas and you'll have a good chance at seeing a lot of deer.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Had 2 nice bucks fighting last night, scrapes are still being worked as well. I know areas vary but man! We had a lot of below zero temps since thanksgiving just like it was the arctic circle. Anyway it was getting to be about an hour before dark and they had been going at it for about 45 minutes 200 yds down the hill from me so I thought with the wind in my face I would have a chance of puting the sneak on them being the cover in the area is thick in spots and open more in others. Well my grunt call was froze up so I went for it, My plan might have worked if it hadn't been for the other two groups that were apparently hanging with them in that area. Completely busted and they scramed on out. Running out of time here but my rattling horns will surely be in my pack on the next outing.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe this abnormal weather is effecting the does heat cycles and they had a lot that passed up the first time and are now finally coming back into heat.

It just seems to late for a lot of this activity to be going on. I know in my area that deer tend to start losing their antlers starting around this time frame and into Feb.


----------

